# Release date for E90



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

The following states 2005, you guys think we'll be able to pick up a new 3 late next year?

http://www.wheels24.co.za/Wheels24/News/0,,1369-1372_1453197,00.html


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

330ci2B said:


> The following states 2005, you guys think we'll be able to pick up a new 3 late next year?
> 
> http://www.wheels24.co.za/Wheels24/News/0,,1369-1372_1453197,00.html


We've suspected all along that this would come out as MY 2006 with release to the consuming public in the Fall of 2005, so I would think that the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

> BMW is sticking with four-cylinder units for the entry-level 3 Series models and as we also said before BMW will also introduce a 200kW+ 3.6-litre V8 model. The V8 3 Series will be a bridge between the 3-litre V6 and the high-powered M3/M4 models.


V6 and V8?!?!?  :dunno:

no more I6?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ajt819 said:


> V6 and V8?!?!?  :dunno:
> 
> no more I6?


typo.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> typo.


thank goodness


----------



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

*rear lights...oh my ////What were they thinking...??*

 :banghead: ....Bangle :violent: ..... :jawdrop: :bareass:
.........................................................Bangle


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Shewww! I thought I was looking at an A4 for a second!? :yikes:


----------



## po boy 325 (Feb 13, 2004)

ditto, the day bmw goes v6, i would just have to b-witch slap them.


----------



## Kyle325i (Jan 26, 2004)

po boy 325 said:


> ditto, the day bmw goes v6, i would just have to b-witch slap them.


personally I'd like to see an I8


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Haha, great sig Kyle! That's from the chase scene from "The Transporter". I love those BBS wheels on that 735iL!


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Kyle325i said:


> personally I'd like to see an I8


Just FYI, I8 is no more than sticking 2 I4 together. I8 will need the two 2nd order balance shafts as in I4, so the advatages over V8 is very minimal, almost like a disadvatage when you take weight and size into consideration. I6 however have advatages over V6 which is worth the size and weight. That is why you don't see any one make I8, I10 or I12 these days.

eel


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

I don't think people should expect a V8 in a regular E90 3er. An inline six will probably complete the full 3er range with a likely all aluminum valvtronic V8 for the M's. Look at Alpina, they've got a 3.4L version of the current I6. For that matter, Alpina might actually be helping BMW design/build these engines as they have in the past for the X5 4.6iS.


----------



## jxwuman (Apr 23, 2002)

how come the exhaust got moved to the right???


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

330ci2B said:


> The following states 2005, you guys think we'll be able to pick up a new 3 late next year?
> 
> http://www.wheels24.co.za/Wheels24/News/0,,1369-1372_1453197,00.html


WAIT A MINUTE! Did anyone notice the date on that article? 1/12/2003! I think we have much more current news than that. In particular someone posted a production schedule for the E90 and it showed that about 4,000 units would be produced in the tail end of 2004. That seems kind of early for a 2nd half of 2005 introduction -- or did they mean by "late next year", late 2004?

EDIT: I just noticed that is an African site and that dates are in DD/MM/YYYY format so this was written December 1, 2003. Still, that's 2003, so when they say "late next year" they DO mean late 2004, which matches the production spreadsheet I saw.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Andm99 said:


> I don't think people should expect a V8 in a regular E90 3er. An inline six will probably complete the full 3er range with a likely all aluminum valvtronic V8 for the M's. Look at Alpina, they've got a 3.4L version of the current I6. For that matter, Alpina might actually be helping BMW design/build these engines as they have in the past for the X5 4.6iS.


Valvetronic will not be featuring in M cars for some time to come. The design does not work well above 6,500 rpm, so unless BMW manages to get another 1,000 rpm or so out of the engine, M cars will most likely feature good old-fashioned double VANOS and six throttle bodies. One thing Valvetronic does allow is throttle response at least as sharp as a regular "throttled" engine.

Re an earlier thread about the real, live, you-can-actually-touch-it* twin-turbo diesel which BMW has just released - yes, I think Alpina is having more than a little influence on the upper end of BMW's engines these days.

* Unlike the time-worn fantasy that is the twin-turbo petrol...


----------



## Timl (Feb 13, 2004)

jxwuman said:


> how come the exhaust got moved to the right???


I noticed that also, the only thing I can think of is that it is a right hand drive. Just a speculation. I hope that they keep it on the left.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

longer and bigger 3er  :violent: why do people insist of wanting the 3er to be bigger (and heavier) :tsk: get the 5er if they need a bigger car. so much for sports sedan


----------



## Wkerat (Feb 16, 2004)

I saw today in the "ask a dealer" section that it will be out this fall as a 2005. That the last e46 should be made in July...


----------



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

*mo metter when I will not buying one for the long time... FX35 baby yeah !*

:dunno:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Wkerat said:


> I saw today in the "ask a dealer" section that it will be out this fall as a 2005. That the last e46 should be made in July...


I believe that post referred to the last 2004 E46. The 2005 E46 will start production in Aug. of 2004. The E90 will start production the following year, ie, Aug. 2005, and will debut in the fall of 2005 as a model year 2006.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

The Other Tom said:


> I believe that post referred to the last 2004 E46. The 2005 E46 will start production in Aug. of 2004. The E90 will start production the following year, ie, Aug. 2005, and will debut in the fall of 2005 as a model year 2006.


I'm not worried about either way because even if I love the E90 I wouldn't want to buy one for at least 3 model years after it comes out. I will never buy another 1st year new model again for reasons I don't want to get into again.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

> The fifth-generation 3 Series, code-named E90, will have its international launch in the second half of 2005.
> 
> .


That is stated at the very begininng of the article. But if this is true, it will be a my 2006 3 series E90.
Is there anyone who can verify that?

Also, I really dont know what to say about that new car. Generally, it looks nice. If only the rear lights were different.....I would really REALLY like it.

Why these days I get really dissapointed about the rear lights I dont know. 
7 series, 5 series, and now, the 3 series.

These cars are not ugly. Their lights, especially the rear ones, REALLY SUCK.
I think BMW should really consider this, and make some changes to the lights, so that its cars will please the current BMw enthusiasts, as well as first time owners.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

HW said:


> longer and bigger 3er  :violent: why do people insist of wanting the 3er to be bigger (and heavier) :tsk: get the 5er if they need a bigger car. so much for sports sedan


It's called "pray for the 1-Series" syndrome. I know, because I have it too...


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

HW said:


> longer and bigger 3er  :violent: why do people insist of wanting the 3er to be bigger (and heavier) :tsk: get the 5er if they need a bigger car. so much for sports sedan


The new 5 is longer and bigger - and lighter. :dunno:


----------

